# Quorum PIR on sale



## scareisburg (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't think you can get any motion sensor any cheaper then that.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

*Cheap sensors*

I've been using these for the last 4 years now. The only problem I haven't figured out, is that some of these sensors trip automatically with nothing in front of them. Other than that, I'm very pleased with them. You can't beat the price!!!!!!!!! They go on SALE even cheaper too.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

I noticed that, too. I fixed it by masking all but one side, about two-thirds of the window, with tape and turning the open area toward the TOT's.


----------

